# Brisket/Chicken Smoke



## goodstuff (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok, calling all the pros for advice ... I have never Loaded by ECB down with more than one rack of meat at a time, however, we are having guests over this weekend and I am putting on a brisket Friday night and it s requested that I do my chicken thighs as well... Do you think that it will be ok to put the brisket on the bottom rack and the chicken thighs on top (at the appropriate time of course). I am thinking that the only effect on temp. that it might have would be due to the opening of the lid to actually put the chicken on ... But if I keep this quick it shouldn't bother it too much ...right? lemmie know guys .. Thanks .... I will keep this thread updated with progress over the weekend.


----------



## meddling kids (Jul 12, 2012)

Normally you want to cook chicken at a much higher temp than brisket. An option would be to brine the chicken, put it in for an hour or so to get some smoke flavor then finish it on the grill with sauce of your choice.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 12, 2012)

The optimal and recommended procedure is to put Poultry Below other meats...BUT...In your situation and with your type of Smoker you can safely add the Chicken on top of the Brisket...IF AND ONLY IF...The Chicken is Cooked to a verified 170-175*F and removed first. This guaratees any Chicken Juices that dripped on the Beef is sterile...JJ

Kids option is a good one as well...


----------



## goodstuff (Jul 12, 2012)

The chicken will be in a pan the whole time except for the last 10.-15 min or so to set the sauce and the smoker will be between 240 and 250. This is my usual procedure for doing my thighs.... Should I be at a higher temp for the chicken?? I normally pull them off at an IT of 180 (maybe I am leaving them too long ... They are usually nice and tender ... I normally do not use a brine, would that help?)...  I usually smoke  my briskest in this range as well, I know this is a little high for what some would consider for a brisket but I have always done well with this temp in other smokers and am confortable with my procedure .... Would changing the temp have a positive effect?I find it shortens the "stall" that some experience and I can't stand. I was thinking when I pull my thighs off to dip them, that my burnt ends should be about finished, I would pull them off as well, let it rest while I Dip the thighs, then back on with just the chicken on the top rack without the pan while I slice up my flat ... Sorry for all the questions ur thanks for your help .... Just here to learn....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 12, 2012)

Your technique is fine. Brine is a big help in adding flavor, moisture and tenderness. I'll include a Brine and Rub you may like and if you can do some indirect cooking on a grill you may like my Pit Chicken Recipe...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121378/pit-chicken-aka-roadside-chicken-for-you-west-coast-guys

Families Favorite Brine

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Paprika

2T Gran. Garlic

2T Gran. Onion

2T Dry Thyme

2T Black Pepper

1C Vinegar (Any)

1-11/2Gal Cold Water to cover Chix

1T Red Pepper Flake Optional

Mix well and Soak the Bird over night or up to 24 Hours.

Remove the Chix, rinse if desired and pat dry with paper towels.

Place in an open container in the refrigerator overnight or up to 24 hours for the Skin to dry.

This will give a crispier skin when Smokng or Roasting...

Bubba Chix Rub

1/2C Raw Sugar

2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)

1T Cayenne

1T Gran. Garlic

1T Gran. Onion

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Wht Pepper

1tsp Allspice

1tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning (optional)

Mix well and rub on Oil or Butter coated Chicken.

Reduce Cayenne to 1teaspoon if less heat is desired.

Good Luck!


----------



## goodstuff (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks like I caught this post just in time ... I am going this morning to pick up my meats and I will definitely try that brine... Everyone loves my chicken rub and sauce but maybe the brine will push it over the top! Thanks for the help and I will keep this thread updated with my progress ... I have my timetable from the briskets and the chicken pulled up on my iPad and I'm thinking that this could work well ... Thanks guys!


----------



## goodstuff (Jul 12, 2012)

OK .... It is about one o'clock on Thursday, I just trimmed up my chicken thighs (cut the yuck fat off, peeled the skin and removed the fat from the underside) washed them, wrapped them back in the skin, and got them in the brine. I figured I will leave them in there until about 1 or 2 p.m. tomorrow then wrap them until about 10 - 11 p.m. and dry them off and let them sit in the fridge to dry out the skin. I know that you can leave the chicken in the brine for up to 24 hours but will it hurt it to leave it longer? I have never used a brine before so i am kind of new to it. should i drain it and wrap it like i planned above or just leave it in the brine, the brine kind of threw me off the time table i usually follow, didnt realize that it was so early until i was already done. I work night shift so my days are all screwed up anyways. Before I go to bed tonight I will trim up my brisket, inject it, rub it for the first time, and let it marinate in some of the injection that I have prepared... I will try to post pics of the brisket, i thought about posting pics of the chicken but my hands were already too involved to get the camera out ... plus I will have a helper tonight ... thanks guys ...


----------



## goodstuff (Jul 12, 2012)

p.s. - this will also be my first time using cherry wood to smoke with. I have had ribs that were smoked in cherry before and LOVED the flavor!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 12, 2012)

I would not wrap the Chix but when you get home from work pull and dry the legs and let them dry up for several hours. Then Rub them and do your thing. Remember, the brine has salt so leave it out or reduce it in your rub...JJ


----------



## goodstuff (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok hearing mixed things from other bloggers about brining ... can I brine my thighs too long? and how long is too long ... if i pull them out what should i do to them between the time they leave the brine and go to the smoker?


----------



## jpittssr (Jul 12, 2012)

GoodStuff said:


> p.s. - this will also be my first time using cherry wood to smoke with. I have had ribs that were smoked in cherry before and LOVED the flavor!


All I use is cherry.

Because that's what I have.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 12, 2012)

I have gone a couple of days without issue. That Brine I gave has been used for over 20 years at home and in 5 different Restaurants. My bird gets more requests then Steak or Seafood when family visits. Like I posted above, if you want a shot at crispy skin, the thighs need to dry as long as possible. Just place them in a pan, skin side up and refer them...JJ


----------



## goodstuff (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys, I think i will pull them out about 8 pm tonight (total of 7hrs brine time) rinse and put in fridge to "dry" and tomorrow about 8 p.m. I will rub them down and start them on the smoker around 8:30 for lunch ... does this sound about right?


----------



## goodstuff (Jul 12, 2012)

I probably started the brine too early but I read something that said 24 hours brine then overnight to dry ... I guess that threw me off ... seems like the chicken would be a sponge by then ... makes me nervous leaving it in the brine for this long .... I dont want a hunk of cello sponge ...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 12, 2012)

There are various schools of thought but I have brined thousands of pounds of Chicken any where from 6 to 36 hours and it's always very good. Thighs are only going to take a couple of hours, 2-3 at most to get to 175-180*F so you don't need to put them on too early. Don't forget if you are smoking any lower than 275*F, you may want to pull the thighs 10* early and pop them on the Grill to crisp the Skin then brush with your sauce to finish...JJ


----------



## goodstuff (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok guys... I did pul the chicken out at about 9pm Thursday(total of about 6ish hours total brine time), rinsed them and wrapped them up tight. At about 10pm last night I pulled them out, dried them off and rubbed them with my dry rub. This will give them about 11 hours to dry in the fridge. I figured I would throw those bad boys on at about 9 am.... That will give me pleny of time to get them finished for lunch. As for the brisket, she got trimmed up Friday ironing, rubbed down, and wrapped up tight in the fridge. I heated the smoker up to about 250 (I got a little hotter than I wanted at first) and she warmed up a little more but finally after about 20 min and some tweaking, I got it settled to 238. I have been cruising along for about 4 hours +/- very few degrees. I am beginning to learn this ECB Pretty well. P.s. already had one malfunction, one of my thermometers went out about five min after I started the smoker.... Had to make a last min run to the walmart... Hope that was my one and only set-back. :grilling_smilie::biggrin:


----------



## goodstuff (Jul 15, 2012)

All right ... Everything turned out great ...the flat of the brisket was a little dry, which may be due to the fact that I smoked the brisket directly on the grill rack not in a pan, I will try that next time, otherwise everything was perfect! Thanks guys for all your help! P.s. the pictures didn't happen because it was almost all eaten straight off the grill lol ...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 15, 2012)

All together, a good rule of thumb. all poultry is to be cooked below the red Meat, for prevention of cross contamination. As a beginner, pleas place it under  the meat or cook it first and hold (wrapped in foil and a towel ,placed in a drink cooler) , this acts as a Cambro(food holder) without the high cost.`

Since Chicken needs higher heats, the logical decision is underneath ...

Several have said this, so it MUST be important. WE want no illness from our advice.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have abd as always ...


----------



## goodstuff (Jul 15, 2012)

Everything was cooked to the proper temp, and the chicken was in a pan over the brisket... Obviously no harm done as about 12 people enjoyed the food .. THOROUGHLY... will try to keep this in mind but if everything is properly heated I don't see the big deal. . .


----------

